

Ask HN: Why doesn't hn have a notification mechanism? - Havoc

&#x2F;&#x2F;Half rant, half ask hn...please forgive.<p>Why doesn&#x27;t hn have a notification mechanism equivalent to reddit&#x27;s orange-red?<p>When someone posts something sensible in response to one of my comments on (any) social platform then I&#x27;d like to know about it so that I can thank them&#x2F;respond&#x2F;decide to ignore.<p>hn does not do this - worse...recently responding to old comments was disabled.<p>Now I appreciate hn&#x27;s minimalistic design and that they don&#x27;t bug me with adverts and random ad notifications...but this just seems broken when viewed in terms of the forum&#x27;s broader purpose of facilitating dialog...
======
dozzie
You mistake news sharing platform for social media. Please don't.

